# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  Radiohead

## onawheel

a Radiohead appreciation thread I guess. I've been listening to them a lot again recently going through my collection and rediscovering some old live shows... 
discuss discuss... fav albums, least fav songs, fav live shows etc etc 

Just came across a live compilation I hadn't seen before, http://www.amazon.com/The-Best-Radiohead/dp/B0017KP944/ref=ntt_mus_dp_dpt_9 yeeeah I kinda view a lot of these tracks as some of my least favourite to be honest, if I were to make a compilation as an introduction to the band it would look a little different :P I mean no surprises and high and dry.. really? xP

current fav albums:

In Rainbows
Ok Computer
The Bends
Pablo Honey
Kid A
Amnesiac
The King of Limbs
Hail To The Thief

As much as I love Ok Computer I kinda dislike (usually skip) fitter happier and no surprises.. without those then it would be in front of In Rainbows which has perfect flow, and, the basement recordings for this album is also for me up there as a career highlight. The Bends being almost perfect except for the poor production (seemingly flat atmosphere) , subpar high and dry and fake plastic trees. Also I kinda feel like street spirit isn't aging so well. People seem to consider Pablo to be their least amazing album but I love it. Stop whispering, ripcord and blow out are all breathtaking such a strong debut. Kid A, treefingers wtf and the national anthem I just find plain embarrassing akin to pop is dead. Amnesiac for so long was ahead of Kid A but I can't deny the potent atmosphere that Kid A has and I feel will always have. TKOL is still growing on me to be honest, feral is amazing and seeing the Live Basement recordings have really helped it click but yeah. And HTTT.. some of my fav songs are on here like There There (such a great live fav) and sail to the moon but it's the only Radiohead album I feel contains filler... and a lot of it _..

----------


## Dan

Every time I listen to a Radiohead album through I convince myself that it is my favourite.

----------


## Koalafan

Obsessed Radiohead fan right here!  ::): , There was a period in high school/college where that was the only band I actually listened too. ANd In Rainbows was my first and still my personal favorite! Ok Computer is a close second, but the 2nd half of the album always felt quite a bit weaker then the first half. But Ive practically listened to every LP/EP/Obscure track, you name it Ive listened to it  ::):

----------


## est

I remember watching the premier of Kid A on MTV2 (where they played the whole album with a camera on the record player). I didn't get it until a few more listens, and their folllow-up Amnesiac remains my personal favorite of their albums.

----------


## Antidote

My favourites:

The King of Limbs
Ok Computer
Kid A 

The order changes depending on my mood.

----------


## Sagan

One of my favs!

----------


## shelbster18

I started getting into Radiohead when my sister played their In Rainbows album in the car. It was the first album I listened to by them. The first songs I heard by them were Idioteque and Karma Police, though. After listening to In Rainbows, I decided to listen to their older stuff and got addicted to them. It's hard to choose a favorite song by them. My current favorite album by them now is Hail to the Thief.

----------


## foe

1a. Kid A 
1b. In Rainbows 
3. The Bends
4. OK Computer
5. Amnesiac
6. Pablo Honey

Don't Like: 
Hail To The Thief, The King of Limbs

I have a hard time deciding if Kid A or In Rainbows is my favorite Radiohead album.  I love Kid A because it's the album that got me into the "non-traditional rock" sound. I was mostly listening guitar-bass-drums-vocal before that record. Afterward, I started appreciating electronics, hip-hop and experimental. I thought In Rainbows was a risky release because it didn't sound like the previous experimental Radiohead stuff, and it definitely didn't have a rock sound to it either. Plus, it was really slow-paced and mellow. Take out a couple of songs on that record and you hear a jazz record.  A great unintentional jazz album! It's a masterpiece.

----------

